# Dreaming, Not Sleeping ~ Short horror story



## Julia Kavan (Feb 6, 2011)

'Sweet, sinful and breathtaking...' _Dreaming_ is a short erotic horror story.


----------



## Steve Emmett (Mar 31, 2011)

It is a great read. Loved it. Worth every cent.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Julia--

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book! (Sorry we're a little late with the Welcome Letter.)

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Julia Kavan (Feb 6, 2011)

Steve Emmett said:


> It is a great read. Loved it. Worth every cent.


Glad you enjoyed it, Steve. There's more to come.


----------



## Steve Emmett (Mar 31, 2011)

When? A novel this time?


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

This sounds great and Steve, a familiar face, recommending it. I'm sold


----------



## Julia Kavan (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks, Belinda. I hope you enjoy.

Yes - novel on the way... fingers crossed.

If anyone is interested in my writing process, I was interviewed by Susan Roebuck yesterday:

http://lauracea.blogspot.com/2011/04/k-julia-kavan.html#more


----------



## Steve Emmett (Mar 31, 2011)

Glad to see you're listening, Belinda  . Julia is a great writer I just wish she'd get that novel out. I have read Dreaming, Not Sleeping until my Kindle screen is shiny!


----------



## Xavier Leret (Apr 2, 2011)

I really enjoyed this story. Delicately written. Xav


----------



## Julia Kavan (Feb 6, 2011)

Xavier Leret said:


> I really enjoyed this story. Delicately written. Xav


Hmm - Delicate Horror... a new genre? Glad you enjoyed it.

And Steve - novel soon to be in the hands of the PTB.


----------



## Xavier Leret (Apr 2, 2011)

Was thinking about your story today. Nice one.


----------



## Julia Kavan (Feb 6, 2011)

Good to know the story lingers in the mind!

I've also been told this week that my publisher plans to include Dreaming, Not Sleeping in an anthology - possibly two - due to be released later in the year.

A new review has also been added to Goodreads this week! 

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/10392503-dreaming-not-sleeping


----------



## Julia Kavan (Feb 6, 2011)

This week I took a break from writing - wandering the English countryside seeking inspiration instead. I found it in a couple of places, including a creepy hotel (Yes, I know that's been done before but maybe I can find a new twist  )

Before I set off on my travels I updated my blog.

http://www.juliakavan.com/blog.html


----------



## Julia Kavan (Feb 6, 2011)

Back to the writing this week. With my novel now under consideration with the PTB, I returned to a novella - a new form of writing for me! I also took a little time out to interview a fellow author on my website.

http://www.juliakavan.com/david-bridger.html


----------



## medicalhumor (Feb 15, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Steve Emmett (Mar 31, 2011)

David Bridger is a talented writer. Good luck with the submission, Julia.


----------



## Julia Kavan (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome, medicalhumor!


----------



## Julia Kavan (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the good wishes, Steve.

This week I was a guest on ParaYourNormal - you can find me here:

http://parayournormal.blogspot.com/2011/05/stepping-out-of-shadows-guest-post-by.html

Thanks for stopping to take a look, and have a good week everyone.


----------



## joshuaheights (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi Julia , just ordered your , Dreaming not sleeping , cant wait to read. Going to beach today and will read under the sun.
Joshua  Author of Tear Avenger


----------



## Julia Kavan (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks, Joshua. I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Xavier Leret (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm still haunted by your story. Hope all is well. Xav


----------



## Julia Kavan (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice to hear from you, Xav! If you want to see more of me, I was a guest on Mina Carter's Blog this week, embracing my Scorpio side...

http://mina-carter.com/?p=2622


----------



## Steve Emmett (Mar 31, 2011)

I see you got another great review on Amazon. Well done!


----------



## Julia Kavan (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks, Steve.

I must be popular - I'm now being repeated! You can find one of my earlier interviews on Book Blather Blog this week:

http://bookblatherblog.blogspot.com/2011/06/oh-horrors.html

And there is also a *new *interview on fellow writer Morgen Bailey's blog (complete with my full job titile!)

http://morgenbailey.wordpress.com/2011/06/21/blog-interview-no-19-with-supernatural-mysteryhorrorscriptwriter-and-fellow-litopian-julia-kavan/


----------



## Julia Kavan (Feb 6, 2011)

At the moment I am waiting to hear news about Dreaming, Not Sleeping being included in a short story anthology, and I'm busy working on my supernatural mystery novel.

This week I was interviewed by a new writer of paranormal fiction, Catherine Cavendish:

http://www.catherinecavendish.com/2011/07/dreaming-not-sleeping-interview-with.html


----------



## Julia Kavan (Feb 6, 2011)

This week I was in the Author Spotlight on writer Claire Voet's website:

http://www.clairevoet.co.uk/special.htm

I also interviewed Claire on my own website not too long ago:

http://www.juliakavan.com/claire-voet.html


----------



## Julia Kavan (Feb 6, 2011)

Well, I'm now in the midst of editing what I hope will be my debut novel.

In the meantime I hope to be having some horror writers guest blogging on my website over the coming weeks.

I started with R A Evans, author of Asylum Lake:

http://www.juliakavan.com/2/post/2011/07/time-place-the-importance-of-setting-guest-blog-by-r-a-evans.html


----------



## Julia Kavan (Feb 6, 2011)

If you want to find out a little more about me and the background to Dreaming, Not Sleeping take a look at my interview with fellow Etopia Press author Tristram La Roche. 

http://tristramlaroche.com/2011/08/02/she-may-dream-but-you-wont-catch-julia-kavan-napping/


----------



## Julia Kavan (Feb 6, 2011)

When horror writers meet, what do they talk about?

This week I was interviewed by writer Keith Pyeatt - author of Dark Knowledge:

http://keithpyeatt.blogspot.com/2011/08/julia-kavan-interview.html

I also interviewed Keith on my own website:

http://www.juliakavan.com/keith-pyeatt.html

Thanks for stopping by


----------



## Julia Kavan (Feb 6, 2011)

Last week I was nominated as a Minion of Misery (I believe that is a GOOD thing) by a fellow horror writer. To see more, and find out who I passed this title on to, take a look at my blog 

http://www.juliakavan.com/2/post/2011/09/minions-of-misery.html


----------



## Julia Kavan (Feb 6, 2011)

This week friend and fellow horror writer, Colin Barnes, came on my blog to talk about the psychology of fear:

http://www.juliakavan.com/2/post/2011/09/guest-blog-colin-barnes.html

I've also added a very short story to my website - Safe Harbour:

http://www.juliakavan.com/sample-sunday---safe-harbour.html


----------



## Julia Kavan (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks to those of you who have dropped by my website this week, or have bought copies of Dreaming, Not Sleeping.

This week I talked to a friend and writer who usually walks on the sunnier side of the street about writing a short horror story for a charity anthology. To read my interview with Susan Roebuck follow the link 

http://www.juliakavan.com/susan-roebuck.html


----------



## Julia Kavan (Feb 6, 2011)

I found a lovely Halloween review for Dreaming, Not Sleeping this week:

http://read-warbler.blogspot.com/2011/10/short-stories-for-rip-vi.html

It's the perfect time of year for reading a bit of horror, as the nights are drawing in (well, in the UK at least!)


----------



## Julia Kavan (Feb 6, 2011)

Want to curl up with a glass of wine and your Kindle? Try Dreaming, Not Sleeping - a story for bed time. (Adults only)

http://www.juliakavan.com/dreaming.html


----------



## Julia Kavan (Feb 6, 2011)

After a quiet time with my head down, writing, I was persuaded to venture out. The wonderful Morgen Bailey had me on her blog twice this week:

http://morgenbailey.wordpress.com/2012/01/18/author-spotlight-no-50-julia-kavan/

And we all start somewhere....

http://morgenbailey.wordpress.com/2012/01/16/post-weekend-poetry-005-empty-by-julia-kavan/


----------



## Julia Kavan (Feb 6, 2011)

_Dreaming, Not Sleeping _is a short horror story (approx 2,500 words)

When night falls we can venture into danger within the safety of our dreams - where nothing can really touch us... or can it? One woman's insidious fantasy threatens everything but some nightmares are impossible to resist, and some nightmares are impossible to fight... from the inside or the outside.



_Dreaming_ is also available to borrow by Amazon Prime and Kindle Unlimited subscribers.

            

(includes mild eroticism)


----------



## Julia Kavan (Feb 6, 2011)

Dreaming, Not Sleeping is free to download today and tomorrow - go and grab a copy!


----------



## CJ Davis (Aug 12, 2013)

Creepy cover!


----------



## Julia Kavan (Feb 6, 2011)

Dreaming, Not Sleeping is free to download for the next couple of days 

http://mybook.to/dreamingJuliaKavan


----------



## Julia Kavan (Feb 6, 2011)

Details now updated in first post.


----------



## Julia Kavan (Feb 6, 2011)

_Dreaming, Not Sleeping_ now has a new cover...



When night falls we can venture into danger within the safety of our dreams - where nothing can really touch us... or can it? One woman's insidious fantasy threatens everything, but some nightmares are simply too good to resist.


----------

